# The flower chosen in the day / Est florem electa in diem/die?



## Casquilho

Yet a doubt of the ablative/accusative question:

[Rosa ] Est florem electa in [diem/die¹]...

[The rose is] The flower chosen in the day¹...

1. Ablative or accusative? I never know what to use with the preposition "in"!


----------



## belvidere

I think the ablative of time would govern.

See:  http://greekandlatin.osu.edu/programs/latin/grammar/cases/ablative.cfm


----------



## belvidere

I am not sure of your use of "electa".  Are you using an adjective?  "Chosen" requires a gerundive in Latin does it not?  Electānda may be a better choice.  

See http://latindiscussion.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1942


----------



## Starfrown

belvidere said:


> I am not sure of your use of "electa".  Are you using an adjective?  "Chosen" requires a gerundive in Latin does it not?  Electānda may be a better choice.
> 
> See http://latindiscussion.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1942


I can understand your suggestion, but I think another of the OP's posts suggests that the participle should be used here.  He seems to be talking about a flower that has already been chosen, not one that is "to be chosen."


----------



## CapnPrep

belvidere said:


> I am not sure of your use of "electa".  Are you using an adjective?  "Chosen" requires a gerundive in Latin does it not?  Electānda may be a better choice.


The correct form would be *eligenda*.


----------



## belvidere

Thank you, Starfrown.  The perfect passive do you think?  Electata?


----------



## CapnPrep

belvidere said:


> The perfect passive do you think?  Electata?


The verb is _eligere_ and its perfect passive participle is _electus_. It is possible to form a frequentative verb _electare_ which would have the participial forms you suggest (_electatus_, _electandus_), but the meaning is unlikely to be appropriate in this context ("to choose repeatedly or continuously").


----------



## belvidere

Thank you CapnPrep.  So "electa" now seems correct to me.  If you do not mind, why did you propose "eligenda"?


----------



## Casquilho

I'm using an adjective, but methinks I blundered the case.
The correct would be, *flos electa*, both in the nominative. The text says, rose was the flower chosen in a past day, so I didn't even think about gerundive, which by the way I don't understand that well.


----------



## Starfrown

belvidere said:


> Thank you CapnPrep.  So "electa" now seems correct to me.  If you do not mind, why did you propose "eligenda"?


I think he was merely providing you with the correct gerundive form, not making a suggestion to the OP.


----------

